# Lido 2 vs. Lido 3



## Wuyang

Anybody know the guarantee that comes with one of these? Emailed coffeehit, but haven't had a response yet.

Ive considered rhino grinder and the hario's and I was going to hold off and treat myself at Christmas to a lido, but I don't think I can wait.

I really love the knock grinders, but it's just the long wait.

So I'm stuck between the lido2/3......... Don't travel that much so I could really go with either.

I know the ground coffee jar on the lido2 is glass.....is the bean holder also glass on 2?

Anybody got any advice which to go for.....not sure at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB

Bean holder/hopper is BPA free plastic on both Lidos.

Not sure what kind of guarantee you are looking for, in normal use it's hard to see how you could break it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Guarantee is going to be 12 months from retailer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lido 3 is lighter than the 2. Has a fold back crank for travel purposes.


----------



## Wuyang

MWJB.....Always worth knowing that something has a decent guarantee or back up......even if there is little chance of it breaking.....if it's a good product why not back that up.

Has anybody had chance to play with both a 2 and 3?


----------



## jbviau

Wuyang said:


> Has anybody had chance to play with both a 2 and 3?


I have both. What are you curious about?


----------



## Wuyang

Hi jbviau.........I have no experience with hand machines and as such really don't know which one to go for. Which is your goto out of the two when used at home?

With regards to turning do you find the lido3 easier or isn't there much difference?

Does the build quality seem better on one particular model?

Are they both similar in the cup?

thank you

wuyang


----------



## johnealey

If am correct, reading the descriptions on Coffeehit if this is where you are looking at getting from, both have the same burr set now as previously available only on the Lido 3. Might be worth an ask to confirm which set is in the lido 2 as, if they are, your choices will then become aesthetics / weight over grind quality. If the new ones are not agressive enough for you you can always source the older lido 2 ones which (according to





 from Hungry Ferret are interchangeable

Link to oeshop site that lists the differences should you not have seen this before : http://www.oehandgrinders.com/LIDO-Grinder-Chooser_ep_47-1.html

Hope of help and in the same research phase as yourself at the moment by the sound of it ( Coffehit have both in stock at the moment, having had them on back order for a while)

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think burr set in Lido 3 is slightly different to Lido 2 - less aggressive.


----------



## Wuyang

I'll have to give them a ring to confirm, but it does state On coffee hit that the lido 2 has 40mm Swiss steel burrs like johnealey said,( which from what I read used to be the Italian burrs).I knew the lido3 had the Swiss burrs from day one.


----------



## Wuyang

Just phoned coffeehit and asked about the burrs, the lido 2 now has the Swiss burr set same as the lido 3. I also asked about if the grinder comes with any guarantee......a straight foward question, but seemed a confusing question the person on the phone......after a while I was told no they don't have a guarantee, but we would send it back to orphan esspresso if anything goes wrong....odd.

So just got to decide which to go for now......


----------



## jlarkin

OE say they're stopping using the original Italian burrs (from the 2) and that if you want those burrs you should order soon. I assume coffeehit have re-ordered so don't have that Lido 2 model with the IT burrs and maybe you can find them from somewhere else if you do it soon...


----------



## jbviau

^^^ I believe you'll have to order from the U.S. to be sure you're getting the Italian burrs if that's what you want (source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612928807654129665).



Wuyang said:


> Hi jbviau.........I have no experience with hand machines and as such really don't know which one to go for. Which is your goto out of the two when used at home?
> 
> With regards to turning do you find the lido3 easier or isn't there much difference?
> 
> Does the build quality seem better on one particular model?
> 
> Are they both similar in the cup?
> 
> thank you
> 
> wuyang


I rotate through my hand grinders on a regular basis and don't really have a favorite. Since I've had the L2 longer, I suppose I trust it more and might reach for it first when trying a coffee for the first time. The L2 and L3 are the same size, but the L2 weighs a good deal more and is, thus, a beast in comparison. The L3 cranks more easily, especially toward the finer end of the range, but also requires more turns for a given setting (~80 turns for 20 g. with my usual grind vs. ~60 turns using the L2). The L3's handle is more comfortable to hold. Build quality is great with both. In the cup, I don't notice a difference between the two, but I haven't done blind testing yet. Hope that helps!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wuyang said:


> Just phoned coffeehit and asked about the burrs, the lido 2 now has the Swiss burr set same as the lido 3. I also asked about if the grinder comes with any guarantee......a straight foward question, but seemed a confusing question the person on the phone......after a while I was told no they don't have a guarantee, but we would send it back to orphan esspresso if anything goes wrong....odd.
> 
> So just got to decide which to go for now......


Under Sale of Goods Act, your contract is with the retailer so they are responsible if something they sell goes wrong in first 12 months.


----------



## Wuyang

I think I will be quite content with the Swiss burrs....I'm no expert.....I'm just rubbish at making my mind up given the choice of two to pick from.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Doubt they make any difference in the cup which is where it matters.


----------



## jlarkin

Wuyang said:


> I think I will be quite content with the Swiss burrs....I'm no expert.....I'm just rubbish at making my mind up given the choice of two to pick from.


So go for the Lido 3 then it's more flexible with a detachable handle and plastic catcher. Sorted


----------



## johnealey

Lido 3 also comes with a bag to carry in wheras this is an extra on the 2. If you watch the youtube clip I linked to earlier, a couple of minutes in they start swapping out the parts so could always try and source some older 2 burrs if not happy with the 3.

I like the look of the 2, definately a beast, but with the same burrs as the 3 any previous advantage of speed / less turns has gone leaving more weight and a different handle to contend with.

Having watched Patrick (TSK above) at the Rave day grinding away on his lido 2 some Rocko mountain, I did make a comment in the morning session about making light work of the beans, I meant time wise as clearly effort wise this was not the easiest of beans to grind ( he did shoot me a filthy look at the time and now regret not taking him up on his offer to grind the rest  )

Was all in good humour and got to say the brewed coffee made from the Foundry Rocko Mountain, ground in the lido 2 and served so many different ways ( v60, clever,chemex, misudashi cold brew, siphon) by a quality "brewer" really was very good, with flavours in the cup that were quite astounding some of which would be down to the quality of the grind.

Right, now I've effectively talked myself into a purchase off to order a Lido from Coffeehit, question is which one...... 

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks for doing some of the background research. I've just ordered a Lido 3 from Coffee Hit so will let everyone know how it's all working out.


----------



## Wuyang

Ordered the lido3 today.......main reason it maybe the easier of the two on my hands.....which seem to ache a lot these days.


----------



## johnealey

And that makes 3 purchases of a Lido 3 from this thread as I ordered mine this morning 

Was a lot easier decision now that the burrs the same and as I hate static would have ended up buying the anti statci cup for the 2 which negates the difference of cost ( still looks like a beast though)

Now to go and break the news to the Porlex that it is going into semi retirement....

John


----------



## andrewp

I'm still on the fence on which to get, so I have a few questions aimed at any owners to help me decide:

1. Does the weight of the Lido 2 make it any harder to use over the 3? Is the 2 too heavy?

2. Is the stopper on top of the 3 useful? Do beans pop out without it?

3. Lido 2 comes with a counter-top stand - how does the 3 stand without one? My Rhino grinder is always falling over at the slightest nudge.

I don't intend to take it anywhere so it's only for home use. I understand that the 2 is designed for this but wondered if there are any advantages in getting the 3. I'm not fussed on colours either - anything goes in our kitchen.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## MWJB

The Lido 1 & 2 stand just fine with the jar in place without a stand. With the jar removed the 2 & 3 stand on the adjustment ring just fine too. The base is just extra protection against significant knocks.

Bean fragments will pop out of any of them without the popper stopper. Not a massive problem...but could be annoying for others.


----------



## andrewp

johnealey said:


> And that makes 3 purchases of a Lido 3 from this thread as I ordered mine this morning
> 
> Was a lot easier decision now that the burrs the same and as I hate static would have ended up buying the anti statci cup for the 2 which negates the difference of cost ( still looks like a beast though)
> 
> Now to go and break the news to the Porlex that it is going into semi retirement....
> 
> John


Make that 4 now.

Thanks MWJB for the reply.


----------



## johnealey

Coffeehit must be rubbing their hands at all this  good to support a forum advertiser.

Mine arrived this morning via tracked DPD / interlink express well within the 1 hour window advised on the mail. Just about to go and have a play, will post up some pick in a bit, but stood next to my porlex tall does remind me of the whole R120 grinder bigger than Godzilla thread also going on at the moment.

Will also be interested to hear if Lee has any suggested grind settings for the foundry Rocko and Kenyan beans winging their way to me at the moment ( going to be oh so caffeinated over the next couple of days with so many brew methods to play "noo grinder" with!).

Initial thoughts: quality heavy bit of kit, came wrapped in its own neoprene case ( extra on the Lido 2) with a brush and handles hex driver already in pockets in the side.

Now...To grind!

John


----------



## Wuyang

Dpd....... It's really good that you can see your drop delivery number and the number the driver is currently at which updates each time you refresh the page.

Mine also arrived today....... I was half expecting that it might have a cheap plastic feel to it.......not at all, its nice n solid and stands upright handle out or in no problem. You could knock a burglar out with it no problem.


----------



## andrewp

Mine arrived at work this morning before 9am - very fast delivery. I'll hopefully be able to try it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just had quite a rushed hour with the lido 3 and the refractometer. Early results are suggesting that the burrs need a bit of seasoning. Will do some more tomorrow and post then.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm still Tempted to go for a Lido 3 for work. My Baratza Maestro plus might tip my boss over the edge. From what I can gather in the cup will be about the same though.


----------



## johnealey

Same burr set as the preciso accordiong to the description on coffeehit but then all the Baratza burrs are listed as 40mm. Daft as am about to sound, it it very quiet in operation, the solidness seeming to mute some of the sound that the porlex tall could not with its stainless steel body, if that makes any sense.

John


----------



## Wuyang

Still playing with mine, think I've had four grinds through it. The grind adjustment although easy enough in its self I think it's going to take a bit of practice to set it accurately, tending to move it slightly when tightening.

It would be really useful if someone could give some sort of guideline what they would have there lido3 set at as a guide for the clever and French press.


----------



## johnealey

Wuyang said:


> It would be really useful if someone could give some sort of guideline what they would have there lido3 set at as a guide for the clever and French press.


Am enjoying a V60 of CC Ethiopian Dumerso which having got the grind right at about 9 1/2 at 25g coffee/450g water over 3m45 in 3 pours plus bloom is a little strong but the grind is about right so might need to put less coffee in !

Had a long steep Clever yesterday at 9 clicks out and was a little fine so for long steep would possibly go to 1 or 1 full revolution plus 1 or 2 next time.

Suspect for french you are going to be nearer 2 full revolutions but the beauty of the lido is (as suppose it is for any hand grinder in particular) you can take the bottom jar off and just grind onto a paper towel in minute amounts to get a feel of where you need to be mark wise.

Am mindful of Lee's comment further back about the burrs needing to settle in or season a bit before they stabilise particle size wise and look forward to any feedback he can give, having access to a VST refractometer and with 4 of us all buying at the same time suspect we will all be asking similar questions.

As to the locking nut, can be tricky but have found for me a two handed approach where sort of hold the base in left hand and top in right then tighten the retaining nut sligthly past where want it to be then tighten with one hand seems to work and keep it in place whist grinding.

Have thought about the V60 recipe using at moment which settled on based on Patricks recipes with the Lido 2 at the Rave day, which worked well with the Porlex tall on the same bean 2 days ago if slightly weak. This mornings is definately stronger, slightly drier making me think this is over extracted (?) leading me to an "unqualified to not even be pocket science" conclusion that the grind is way more consistent even at this stage of burr use thus extracting more of the same amount of grinds. This could of course be wildly wrong and once get onto the next v60 of the day will try and smaller dose and report back.

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

This is our Kenyan, number 6 on the Lido 3. Getting really good flavour here. Lots of juiciness. Going to push a bit further and see what's happening around 21-22%


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wow, I'm seriously impressed that this is so tasty from a hand grinder. Same setting, 6. Just dropped the dose by half a gram. By the way, this is V60, Perger. (50g in, stir, 30 secs another 50g, at 1 min, 100g in).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Everything the same except the grinder setting which is now at 7. I prefer the body/strength at this level but missing just a little something on the flavour front.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

So, in summary I'll probably settle with setting 6 or 7 and a 10.5g dose for our Kenyan for now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Although it's early days, these are promising results. I'd got the point that I wasn't enjoying 21% brews with the Hausgrind. This seems better at that EY.


----------



## Wuyang

Nice one Foundary.....roasters....If you ever get the chance to do the same with the clever I'll be a happy chappy.......once I know what the figures mean!


----------



## andrewp

Has anyone had any problems getting the blue dots to line back up again? I've only turn the adjustment ring to a coarser setting, ground some coffee through, and after that the dots wouldn't line up. The grinder arrived with the dots lined up.

At the moment when the burrs are closed, so no further movement, the adjustment ring is about 3 marks away from the top blue dot.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Back the adjustment ring right off and bang side of the Lido against your other palm. You've probably got some grinds or chaff stuck in the burrs. You can also dislodge them by blowing into the bean chute. On my Lido 2, the reference point on the barrel and locking ring don't quite align at burr lock point.


----------



## johnealey

Thanks Lee, really appreciate your input above.

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

No problem John, makes sense for us to be sharing what we find out about this grinder. I'm pretty impressed so far. I was finding the adjustment a bit annoying at first but getting used to it now. I'll be interested to hear how everyone else gets on too.


----------



## Wuyang

Andrewp.......exactly the same happened to me........trust it to happen to me I thought. After some messing I realised with a bit of firm gentle twisting the lines will meet back up.....feels tight but smooth.

My bottom blue line now goes further past the top blue line.


----------



## andrewp

@systemickid @Wuyang - It's all back in order now. Tap on the palm of hand and some bits fell out and then just a smooth and firm twist to bring the dots back together.

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear.


----------



## Wuyang

Little criticism, but I wish the bean jumping out stopper was I little more flush fitting, jumps out every now and again.

Regarding what Andrewp mentioned on page 4 regarding the blue lines not realigning at the starting point, mine still naturally come to rest about 4 lines before.....if for example you free spin that's were they naturally come to rest, nothing seems to be lodging between the burrs......I then have to give a firm rotation to realign the blue lines.......is this the same for everybody else's lido3?

I don't want to be putting unwanted pressure on the burrs... I suppose if I do a grind where it naturally falls (four lines before) and one where the blue lines meet the grinds should be different.

Well ive done a grind test, the pic is below. Looking at the pic I don't think I'm doing the burrs any bad by having to place a bit of force on the twisting rings to realign the blue marks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I don't think you need to worry about damaging anything. If the burrs were touching at 4, you wouldn't be able to move the ring any further with any amount of force. My burrs are touching (to the extent that they won't move) when the blue lines are at about -0.8 i.e. Slightly past the point where they are both lined up.

There is probably some way of calibrating the grinder so that the marks line up when the burrs are just closed but I'm not sure it would really be worth the effort. As long as you know that setting yours are closed at, and the same for the person you're sharing setting with, it should be easy enough to add/subtract the difference.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I've been getting some really good brews from the lido today. There was a rubbery taste for the first dozen or so brews but that has completely gone now. I guess something from the manufacturing process.


----------



## johnealey

Now thats interesting and confirms my own thoughts as the first three or four were a little rubbery tasting. Have taken to putting it back in its neoprene sleeve bit leaving the zip open thinking it was picking up a taint.

However, and this is why I think it may be something from the manufacture process, in a moment of pure muppetry was aiming to see what the espresso grind was like so set it to 3 notches out and thinking this was easy, put enough in to 2 spros, getting easier...Doh, locking ring not tight. Look in the top of the catch cup, boulders (heres the muppet part), I know, grind it twice tipped the whole lot back in the top not relly thinking ahead that the grinds at the bottom were fine, too late, nice mess in the bean hopper. Lots of shaking slapping the sides later and a brush out from the handle end of the burrs, rubbery taste gone.

The above may just have been coincidence in that oils from the burrs worn off or neoprene airing and certainly wouldn't suggest tipping fine grinds back in the top, the spro was decent to boot and almost bang on at a guess of grind level ( this could also be "grind it twice").

The v60 we had later had no taint so something has gone in all of the above and really sang in the cup.

John


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've been getting some really good brews from the lido today. There was a rubbery taste for the first dozen or so brews but that has completely gone now. I guess something from the manufacturing process.


Do you have a feeling for how it compares to the Haus grind, which I thought I saw you had? Cheers


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I do have the Hausgrind. My thinking at this stage is that the lido is better in the cup. I suspect the grinds are more even as the brews are cleaner and the dryness that seeps into 21% ey brews with the Hausgrind, just isn't there at all with the Lido. The folding handle also makes the lido more practically portable, even though it's heavier.

However, there are things about the Hausgrind that I definitely prefer over the lido. The adjustment mechanism is much easier. The Hausgrind is also relatively lightweight and compact (!!!) in comparison.

Essentially, they are both really good hand grinders. Both are capable of grinding consistently well. For me, the Lido has the edge for now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

the lido really is enormous.


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> the lido really is enormous.


Yikes, I had not appreciated it's that much bigger than the Haus!! Thanks for other info as well.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, I wouldn't let the size put you off too much though. I guess it depends on what you need portability wise. It also feels very well made. I don't really understand why it is so tall though, you could probably get at least 60g + beans in the hopper at once. I'd had thought that if they'd made it half as tall, the engineering would have been easier (i.e. Easier to make the central shaft more stable). I have to say that the build quality is excellent. Feels like it is built to last.


----------



## fluffles

I'm really torn now. I was thinking of swapping my haus for a feld, but your praise for the lido is making me think again. The feld is obviously easier to transport, but the lido may be a better quality grind and it can also handle being thrown around in a bag or suitcase?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lido 3 weighs around 1kg and is big and bulky. Feldgrind is much smaller and weighs around 600grms. I'm not about the Lido producing a better quality grind. Lido and Feldgrind have 40mm burr sets.


----------



## fluffles

I don't do loads of travel with it, but when I do travel I get annoyed having to take the handle off then try and protect the walnut finish from scuffs etc.


----------



## fluffles

Whenever I've seen people using Lidos (2 and 3), it looks like a bit of a battle. Is it a lot harder than hausgrind? I'm thinking light roast filter grinds.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Something like Rocko Mountain which is a hard bean requires a fair degree of effort IMO especially for espresso. Burr sets on the Lido 2/3 and Hausgrind are all 40mm albeit a slightly different profile on the Lidos. Crank on Lidos and Hausgrind aren't significantly different so the amount of effort needed is going to be pretty much on a par. Personally, I find the Hausgrind easier because it's barrel is a narrow diameter and seems easy to grip while grinding.


----------



## Stevebee

I also find the Hausgrind slightly easier for the same reason re grip but there's not much in it.

I brewed two V60 brews with the same coffee on each grinder. I was aiming for a 2:30 brew time including a 30 second bloom.

To get this the Lido 3 was set at 6 notches from zero (my blue lines match up at zero)

For the Hausgrind the setting was one complete revolution and then 5 o'clock on the dial. Both finished very close to the target time. Visually couldn't separate the look of the grinds. Taste wise was tricky as I did one after the other so the first was a bit cooler when I compared but maybe the Lido by a short head.

Will try to get some blind tasting organised and brew at the same time / temp


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd agree with most of the above. I need to be clear, both are very good hand grinders. The differences in the cup that I'm getting are small and there's nothing in it at 19-21%. The Hausgrind is easier to use, the handle and bearings feel nicer. The adjustment on the Hausgrind is almost a lot less hassle. The lido is also a fair bit bigger and heavier. I also love the walnut finish on the Hausgrind. It's a bit like comparing a Mercedes and a BMW. There's a danger of forgetting that both are great cars. A month ago, I wouldn't have though anything would get close to the Hausgrind. If I had to now pick one of the two, it would be the lido.


----------



## Wuyang

Lido grind setting can be a pain. Simple to use but, Awkward to set accurately.........don't tighten enough and the you'll lose the grind setting in the middle of a grind......over tighten it and it's a pain to loosen.

I use mine for the clever dripper....at this sort of setting its really easy to grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hausgrind/Feldgrind is definitely easier.


----------



## welshrarebit

With the lido/hausgrind being very close in grind/cup performance, would this be true for the feldgrind? since it's a scaled down version with same burrs? I'm looking to find the best grinder, with reasonable pricing - for brewed mainly. Most likely use it for v60, chemex and considering the behmoor brazen.

What's your opinion on the results you can get with this grinder compared to coffee shop brewed offerings?

I've been trying to factor in how easy parts would be to replace since mbk are poor with customer service.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Felgrind isn't scaled down when it comes to its burr set. Has the same as the Hausgrind - 40mm which is the same size as both Lidos. Lidos burrs a have a different profile on the burrs that's all.

Feldgrind will do an excellent job for all brew methods and competent for espresso too but better for brewed. As for comparison with dedicated shop grinders like a Tanzania - it's not a fair comparison as the Tanzania costs several times more.

Customer service at MBK isn't great to say the least. That said the Haus and Feldgrind are very well engineered and can't see replacement parts being needed in it's lifetime.


----------



## jlarkin

I think the Feld can hold less coffee though, which might be a consideration depending on how big your chemex is and how much coffee you want to put into the Brazen. Given the brazen capacity is up to 1.2 ltrs, so ~72g coffee.


----------



## Wuyang

Don't get me wrong I like the lido3, it has a certain porn star presence about it.

I do think it would be improved in my eyes if the adjustment ring had a grippy finish or fringer/thumb indents to make tightening/loosening bit less of a pain.


----------



## lawriemiller

Hi guys, roughly what is the bean capacity of the feldgrind?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

40-50grms


----------



## Pompeyexile

My only problem with the Hausgrind/Feldgrind is actaully finding them in stock! At least you can actually buy a Lido this century and I know If I asked Santa for one this coming Christmas he would deliver.


----------



## lawriemiller

I'd recommend getting Instagram and following them..As soon as they are available Made By Knock post a photo with a caption like '5 more now up'..yes they sell out in like 20 mins but still I think that is going to be my best bet of getting my hands on one.


----------



## Neill

He had hausgrind and feldgrinds up last Friday. All announced on Instagram. Definitely the best place to keep an eye on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Had my Lido 2 for a few months now and, all in all, it's a great grinder - only use it for pour over. Today, I noticed some of the chroming was flaking off on the lower threads. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Pompeyexile

A chap at work has had one since Christmas and a couple of months ago the same thing happened. I told him to go back to where he bought it but He didn't seem too bothered. I've got to admit I wouldn't be happy about it at nearly £150. Surely Doug and Barb would want to know if their premium product had a quality control fault. Perhaps another good reason to go for the Lido3 which is plastic.


----------



## jbviau

Pompeyexile said:


> ...perhaps another good reason to go for the Lido3 which is plastic.


Not to be overly pedantic, but the L3 is made mostly of aluminum, not plastic.

Systemic Kid, see this reddit thread for similar issues. Doug and Barb will take care of you, I'm sure.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks for that - will contact Doug and Barb.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm away from Sheffield for a few days and the Lido 3 has come with me, along with the Aeropress. I have to say that I'm finding the grinder is getting better and better. Maybe it's due to the burrs having had more coffee through them, I'm not sure but I'm making knockout brews on a really consistent basis. Finding flavour notes in our Tanzanian bean that I've never picked up on a hand grinder with so much clarity and definition. This is hands down the best hand grinder I've tried so far. Given that it's all about what's happening in the cup for me, I'm going to have to live with the few downsides as I don't think I'll use anything else for brewed when I'm out of the roastery.


----------



## fluffles

I decided to go for a lido3 rather than feldgrind - it arrived today. Wondered if I could check a couple of things with those that already own one:

1. When I set a grind setting and tighten the locking ring, there is still some play in the inner burr (i.e. the inner burr and handle will move up and down if I push and pull it).

2. I've been trying to assess the alignment by gradually opening the burrs and seeing at what point the burrs completely stop rubbing. This seems to be between 5 and 6 marks out from zero for me (zero being where the blue lines match up and the burrs can't be moved any closer). Just prior to this point, there seems to be some rub just on one side.


----------



## Wuyang

Just checked mine for you fluffles......when I have tightened the locking ring there is movement available up and down with the handle.


----------



## johnealey

Hi Fluffles

Wait till you wind it all the way out and can't get it back on, that's a true bottom clencher till you realise to push the handle down a bit ( frightened the proverbial out of my tightly clenched areas!)

certain amount of vertical play is normal apparently and I looked up the OE stream on Youtube and came across one where Doug calibrates the fixed burrs for side to side movement, this being when I saw the vertical burr movement for the first time:






The video above is about the Lido 2 but apart from the burrs being of different geometry and materials used the 2 and 3 are intrinsically, as far as adjustment / maintenance, the same.

Hope this allays any fears and watch all the way through before you have a go as the first bit where the handle comes off may not be required. Enjoy

John


----------



## fluffles

Yeah I think the vertical play is normal and won't cause any issues.

Not sure about the rubbing though - 6 notches out seems quite a long way out to still be rubbing (it's just on one side)

Where does it stop for everyone else?


----------



## johnealey

I had a very slight rub which disappeared once i followed the previous posted vid clip and aligned the burrs / bearings, really was easier than i thought. Can only think there is a slight movement in transit just based on fact would have come quite a distance to get to the Uk and possily not treated with the same kid gloves we would.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Wuyang

Fluffles.......how do you check if they're rubbing? I'll have a look at mine for you......do you just look down to the burrs through where you drop the beans?


----------



## fluffles

Wuyang said:


> Fluffles.......how do you check if they're rubbing? I'll have a look at mine for you......do you just look down to the burrs through where you drop the beans?


It's quite audible, it's a sort of metal on metal grating noise. You need to make sure you hold the grinder upright though (if you hold it upside down then the inner burr drops slightly towards the outer burr and it will seem like it is rubbing when it isn't).

So I would say: set it to zero then keep turning it out by 1 mark and at each point hold the grinder upright and turn the handle. The point I'm talking about is where there is no audible rubbing noise.


----------



## Wuyang

Fluffles......just been playing with the grinder and noticed the noise......yep stops just after 6 lines.


----------



## Wuyang

Just realigned the burrs as in the video. It's still the same, slight noise stops after 6 lines. I can't see how the burrs manage to come out on line.......how can that happen?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

i've had the first try with my Lido 3 today.

I've noticed a slight rub in a couple of places when turning it. I did the burr re-alignment as per video which seemed to improve it. There's still a slight catch, but i'll see how it goes and hopefully its will settle down after it's used a few times.


----------



## MWJB

Are these rubs definitely the burrs gnashing or the plain boss below the inner burr?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MWJB said:


> Are these rubs definitely the burrs gnashing or the plain boss below the inner burr?


not 100% sure. how can i check?


----------



## MWJB

Dunno, but I thought that some rubbing was normal when set close to "0". Take off the catch jar and look at the burrs from underneath?

There was some discussion on another forum that suggested it was normal.

At the tight, rubbing settings do you get significant grounds produced?


----------



## johnealey

Think one of the OE vids on you tube talks about any rubbing being only the machined rim and not the burrs sure it was a lido 2 service one if that helps

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When turn the handle at about 2 notches from zero you can feel it catching slightly in a couple of places.

When it's on zero it's still turns but it's significantly stiff, but much harder in a couple of places of the handle rotation.


----------



## MWJB

urbanbumpkin said:


> When turn the handle at about 2 notches from zero you can feel it catching slightly in a couple of places.
> 
> When it's on zero it's still turns but it's significantly stiff, but much harder in a couple of places of the handle rotation.


It's unlikely that the burrs will catch evenly at earlier signs of rub, there will be spots of higher resistance. The burrs don't lock completely at marked zero.


----------



## Wuyang

Had the handle fold in on me a couple of times when grinding.....it's always been fully locked in place as I have no real need to fold it, the only thing that could cause it I think must be my spazzy grinding technique.


----------



## fluffles

Same has happened to me a couple of times


----------



## fluffles

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com - did you find your 21% brews were good right from the off, or did the burrs need wearing in a bit? With your Kenyan beans I've so far hit 18.54%, 19.58%, 20.10% and 20.75% (All 12g/200g Perger V60 method). I found the 20.10% to be the best and most balanced so far, the 20.75% was just starting to show some dryness and bitterness on the finish. However, the burrs are still pretty fresh.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

My current brews with the Kenyan are tasting best at around 20.5, which probably fits in with your findings. That coffee is really super soluble and easy to over extract though.

I did definitely notice an improvement in the burrs after a bit of use. I didn't have to wait long though, a few hundred grams maybe? I've had a few goes with the Haudgrind since, which has been tasting better than I remember it doing. This is making me wonder whether having something a bit different is a factor too i.e maybe different aspects of the coffee are accentuated etc.


----------



## Wuyang

I've not changed the grind setting for a couple of weeks. This morning I decided I would try a different setting, but by Christ did I have problems loosening the rings..... I had to resort to looking for some catapult rubber to give me some extra purchase...bit blue in the face, but I eventually managed it. It really does enforce in the fact that the tightening rings should have textured finger in dents so you can get a bit more of a grip.

I took the lido on its first holiday and I did think the carrying bag could do with been an inch longer in length, mine seems a real tight fit length ways, I could imagine the stitching giving away...shame as its a lovely bag for it.

Got to say I'm a bit envious of the hausgrind setting dial.


----------



## robashton

I did a google but I can't seem to find any videos of "how to adjust the grind setting"

I'm a bit thick and can't easily go from "reading text" to "doing", and I don't want to start playing around and break stuff! It mentions the locking ring which is the big thing, and adjustment ring which is the little thing but locking ring would imply that tightening it up would prevent the adjustment ring from adjusting? Doesn't seem that way - am I just a thicko or what?

--

Oh no it's the other way around? Locking ring is the little ring and big ring is the adjustment ring? I do wonder if I was dropped on my head as a child sometimes.

Wow - that grind is beautiful - although I'm six bars away from zero and this looks way too fine for v60!


----------



## MWJB

To adjust, I hold the grinder by the hopper and turn both rings anti clockwise (imagine you are looking up into the grinder from the catch jar) to free them up, then turn the adjustment ring almost to the point you are aiming for, tighten down the locking ring, then either a final nip up the adjustment ring to fully tight, or turn both rings clockwise together for final tightening.


----------



## robashton

That makes sense now I've had a fiddle - I'm not actually intending on making any brews with it until this pouring kettle arrives and I get my refrac back so I can work out where taste is for this thing - I go away next week for running and then Barista Camp so I'll need my gear ready!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I find that it's easier if you take off the plastic cup before adjusting. Finding the right balance of tight enough to not move when grinding and yet not egging jammed just takes a bit of practice. I go slightly past where I want to end up and then use the big ring to nip tight.

Rob, assuming your burrs are touching at zero, you'll probably find that 6 is about right for v60. I'm generally getting 1.2/3 at that sort of setting, which is the right strength for me with V60.


----------



## robashton

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I find that it's easier if you take off the plastic cup before adjusting. Finding the right balance of tight enough to not move when grinding and yet not egging jammed just takes a bit of practice. I go slightly past where I want to end up and then use the big ring to nip tight.
> 
> Rob, assuming your burrs are touching at zero, you'll probably find that 6 is about right for v60. I'm generally getting 1.2/3 at that sort of setting, which is the right strength for me with V60.


Aight cheers - tbf I've not done much pourover having always been bad at it, but I helped at a pop-up a couple of weeks ago and really upped my game after being shown what to do (seriously I suck at learning from the internet!). I'll give it a go once my kettle arrives and see what EY I get - I was getting 21% easy with the EK so I know what I'm aiming for


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm going through a weird period with the V60, quite inconsistent with it now which I haven't had much of an issue with in the past. Weird. It's making me think about getting a Chemex or the Brazen instead.


----------



## malling

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'm going through a weird period with the V60, quite inconsistent with it now which I haven't had much of an issue with in the past. Weird. It's making me think about getting a Chemex or the Brazen instead.


A cheaper solution would be Wave, very easy to use and it's very consistent and should be easy to use for anyone who has experience with V60, and it resembles the brew from a v60 more then a Chemex..


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

malling said:


> A cheaper solution would be Wave, very easy to use and it's very consistent and should be easy to use for anyone who has experience with V60, and it resembles the brew from a v60 more then a Chemex..


Thanks for that. Yes, I've had some really nice brews from the wave and I guess the flat bed would be likely to make things more consistent. Worth a try for sure!


----------



## DoubleShot

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Get a Brazen, you know you want to!


----------



## Wuyang

Have you tried the clever dripper?


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, enjoyed one this morning using HasBean Ethiopia Oromia Guji Sasaba Natural. Tasting notes of Parma Violet sweets!


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'm going through a weird period with the V60, quite inconsistent with it now which I haven't had much of an issue with in the past. Weird. It's making me think about getting a Chemex or the Brazen instead.


You might get use out of the Brazen with your stalls as well? As it makes up to 1.2 litres it could be a handy way to offer a brew as an option or taster.

I like the Clever Coffee Dripper as well, similar to the othersreally but you can choose how long to leave it, so something else to play around with...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wuyang said:


> Have you tried the clever dripper?


Yes, I have one of those. Don't really use it though. Nothing wrong with it really but have always gone to v60. May dust it off....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

DoubleShot said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> Get a Brazen, you know you want to!


I do want to. I don't want to get divorced though.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jlarkin said:


> You might get use out of the Brazen with your stalls as well?


Now there's a thought!


----------



## robashton

So a quicky as it looks like I'll be using the lido 3 for the next few weeks for aeropress - where are we with this?

on the EK im usually at a coarse espresso grind with 12g to 250g of water over about 5min, aiming for 22-23% ey

i drop back a bit and up dose (say 14-15g?) aiming for a higher tds of about 1.3 (perhaps stay back to 1.2) and about 20%ey? Got any idea how many notches I should be rotating?


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> So a quicky as it looks like I'll be using the lido 3 for the next few weeks for aeropress - where are we with this?
> 
> on the EK im usually at a coarse espresso grind with 12g to 250g of water over about 5min, aiming for 22-23% ey
> 
> i drop back a bit and up dose (say 14-15g?) aiming for a higher tds of about 1.3 (perhaps stay back to 1.2) and about 20%ey? Got any idea how many notches I should be rotating?


 @MWJB probably has the answer


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> @MWJB probably has the answer


Not for a 5min steep I don't 

I'd aim 55g/l for 1.3%TDS at 25%EY. Start fine and work coarser if you get too much silt.


----------



## robashton

Yikes - you're ambitious - I've got no desire for that sort of EY in my daily brew! What sort of time are you sitting for that sort of thing?

I was hoping for a shortcut, as I don't have a refrac with me and I'm going to be it doing entirely by taste as I move around over the next few weeks.

That said, I think I managed a passable brew this morning in the airport lounge at about '6' on the dial using water and who even knows what temperature from the coffee machine with a 3 minute soak at 14/240g (Actually surprisingly good, I've done a couple of V60s with this grinder but I didn't realise it'd produce such passable results even in the aeropress)

Think that I'll leave it at about that grind setting and play with time as a variable as this tastes about the right strength (if a tad under-extracted even by my lowly goal of about 20%)


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Yikes - you're ambitious - I've got no desire for that sort of EY in my daily brew! What sort of time are you sitting for that sort of thing?


Do you not like sweet coffee? That's what you get at 25% EY. Brewing to a set time is pointless if it doesn't achieve the taste result, or the coffee is too hot to enjoy. I don't like my Aeropress coffee to recognisably taste like it came from an Aeropress, it should taste pretty much like it tastes from any other steeped brewer ideally. 30mins.

You could drip brew through the AP in 3-4min closer to 20%EY target?

I always aim about 2%EY higher for steeped brewers that drain through the bed.


----------



## robashton

Yeah - it's reasonable and I've had my fair share of crazy sweet immersions when I'm at home and can be drinking coffee while coffee is being made!

I rather enjoy the flavour at about 20-21% before it starts getting dry on the v60 and I know I'm going to be be making brews for people other than just myself over the next few weeks, they're not going to enjoy it if we have to wait 30 minutes between brews.

Never mind, ask a stupid question on the internet, get a pile of answers to something completely different.


----------



## MWJB

I like 21% extractions on a V60/any other 60degree drip cone too...that's where they taste closest to a 25% AP brew. A 60degee drip cone isn't an Aeropress, the coffee doesn't brew then get pressed through the bed again in a drip cone.

You asked for AP targets, you got one.

If I was brewing for a bunch of people I wouldn't use a little Aeropress than can only make mug at a time. Say, 5 of you at 5-10 min a brew, someone still has to wait 30min at least.


----------



## robashton

Well yes, I'll just pack a six cup chemex in my hand luggage..

Or say "no, you can't have any coffee, I only brought enough for myself"

---

Seriously though, I appreciate you're trying to help but you really not, once again in the spirit of these effing coffee forums you ask a question and then get told "No, you need my magic water, no you need my my magic grinder, no your gaggia classic is shite" instead of getting an answer.

I am slumming it for the next few weeks, I have a lido3 and an aeropress, I have a couple of people who will occasionally also want a coffee and shooting for crazy good coffee is completely pointless, I won't even know what water I'm using. I asked roughly where to begin on the lido under these conditions so I didn't piss away a crap ton of coffee on experimenting for the kind of coffee I don't usually make and get completely unhelpful answers

Seriously, **** this place.

Adequacy is a valid target, adequacy is a valid target, adequacy is a valid target.

If coffee shops can do 1:30m aeropresses that don't taste like complete arse, so can I.

And before before the smarmy ones point out that you won't get 20% at 1.30m note I wasn't asking for that, I was just making an example.


----------



## MWJB

Chill out Rob. I appreciate you think you asked a reasonable question but you really didn't...in light of all the specific conditions you are adding after the fact, that no one else could be aware of.

I never said you needed a magic anything...there's no such thing as magic, you follow a process & you get a result, you ask a question you get an answer to that question, rather than a question that is only wholly formed in your head.

Steel FP for travel?

Good luck finding a friendlier forum than this one.


----------



## robashton

I think it's pretty bloody obvious that if I'm using a lido3 for few weeks that I'm under limited conditions and not aiming for greatness.


----------



## MWJB

No need for the persistent colourful language.

Wherever you go you'll no doubt have a means to boil water, a grinder, a brewer, scales, some time. Might not be ideal/home, but you can still make some terrific coffee.


----------



## coffeechap

Jesus rob what on Earth is your problem, when you ask questions on a forum where there are experts ready to help, who have a shed load of experience and quite a lot of patience, then you don't get the answer you were hoping for, there is then some form of conspiracy!! Make the coffee the way you want to, this is a really freindly place with a LOT of knowledge, if you took time to engage with the folk here I am sure you would find that. If not just read there is a tonne of info already on here if you are prepared to look for it.


----------



## Fevmeister

well that escalated quickly


----------



## robashton

Meh, Monday morning grump, see me giving a shite.


----------



## robashton

Okay I'm less angry now, I apologise - especially to @MWJB who was only helping - I was in quite a funk this morning hopping between airports and generally feeling like a hamster in a cage.

What is good

At my house it's a balance between the time I'm willing to wait for a brew and how well extracted I want it. I very rarely go for the 25%ers because while they're sweet they often lose some of the interesting acidity that I guess I'm used to from under-extracted shop brews (plus I want a coffee now). I tend to shoot for 1.0-1.1 high-ish EY aeropresses with a very gentle press - they probably are more similar to a high EY V60 than a traditional aeropress because it's not really having coffee forced through a puck under any sort of pressure. (takes about 45s to 1min to plunge)

---

At a shop it's *anything* that isn't either drying, bitter or overly sour. At a bonus there will be clarity and perhaps one or two of the more obvious tasting notes will be present.

I'm happy achieving the second one with the aeropress + lido3 combo over the next few weeks, I suspect @foundrycoffeeroasters.com is the one who will have given this a go at some point. Question marks abound about my desired EY, 20% was just a number I plucked out of a hat because it generally seemed okay with the V60 with the lido.

That said, my position six notches from tight seems to have done the trick in terms of getting into a ballpark with the one coffee I decided to crack open, it's probably too fine and too aggressive an extraction (certainly had a bit of muddiness and maybe dryness about it) but I could solve that by either dropping back on dose or grind depending on whether it was extraction or strength I was having an issue with (hard to tell without a refrac or having it front of me to taste now I've woken up). I could probably calibrate from this point with 2-3 brews so perhaps I'll have to bite the bullet and just waste some beans.

Most of the competition recipes are (presumably) under-extracted guff so there is clearly a market for stuff at the lower end of the spectrum - I'd prefer not to be doing 20g in 200g out though, horrible waste of coffee (especially as most of what I have is so light this would probably represent a mouth-curdling 13-14% EY).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glad to hear you're less angry....

I tend to use anywhere between 5-8 notches for Aeropress depending on the bean.

My work brew tends to be about a 3 min steep max. When I'm away I tend to take more care / have more time and leave it for longer.


----------



## Wuyang

Bit off topic, but I took my lido3 and clever dripper on my hols.......I think they're my two favourite bits of kit.

I love messing around with the clever.......and no matter what I do I always seem to get a satisfying cup of coffee....usually surprisingly sweet.


----------



## fluffles

I've found that the Lido is happy anywhere upto 21%, then it starts to depend on the coffee as to whether you can go any further. That is my experience with V60/Kalita, but I haven't really played with the Aeropress enough yet. I still don't really understand why you can get a drinkable aeropress over 22% but with drip it tastes like rubbish, but enough people seem to say that it does so I'm willing to believe them.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd say almost all my quick AP brews are either 6 or 7 notches out on the Lido 3. About 15g coffee, 30g water in, stir like a good un for 20 secs, then top up water to 240g and plunge at 1.15, finishing by 1.30.

This won't taste as good as @MWJB suggestion but it's the best I've managed in under 2 mins. I generally use AP for quickness and ease so thinking I may try out some of these longer brews that people are talking about, they sound really interesting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> I never said you needed a magic anything...there's no such thing as magic


Then this mans life has been in vain....


----------



## coffeechap

MWJB said:


> ...there's no such thing as magic, .


what about mr johnson


----------



## robashton

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:
 

> I'd say almost all my quick AP brews are either 6 or 7 notches out on the Lido 3. About 15g coffee, 30g water in, stir like a good un for 20 secs, then top up water to 240g and plunge at 1.15, finishing by 1.30.
> 
> This won't taste as good as @MWJB suggestion but it's the best I've managed in under 2 mins. I generally use AP for quickness and ease so thinking I may try out some of these longer brews that people are talking about, they sound really interesting.


Yeah, I like to let it soak when I'm at home - with good coffee like five elephant stuff starts to happen

Sounds like I got pretty lucky with my choice of grind setting this morning..


----------



## robashton

It's looking like I can pretty much keep the EK recipe, although I'm updosing a tad for strength

I did a quick 14g into 250g and for 5 min and it came out slightly on the dry side, so I'm probably hitting that post 20% dip.

Coarsen up rather than down dose I think, about 7 on the doohick for this coffee.

Suspect the fresher stuff (this is about 3 weeks old) would come out fine at 7 or maybe even six if I down dosed.

Certainly tolerable results for me and mind blowing results for the parents.

I'll stick together a YouTube once I have spent a bit more time slumming it as my followers have been asking me about home options not involving an ek43 and this seems to really hit the spot.

To be honest it doesn't feel slummy at all, these results are so promising.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Posting a clip would be a great idea. The main thing with any technique or recipe is about what works for you.

Lots of coffee shops do 18g doses do AP, personally I've gotten better results from 14g.


----------



## robashton

urbanbumpkin said:


> Posting a clip would be a great idea. The main thing with any technique or recipe is about what works for you.
> 
> Lots of coffee shops do 18g doses do AP, personally I've gotten better results from 14g.


Most coffee shops either horrifically under extract light coffee or use dark coffee and keep EY low because otherwise roastiness.

"what works for you" is used to cover up so many coffee crimes.. (Also, given that coffee is an acquired taste and up until a few years ago was nearly all burned commodity stuff, my implied coffee snobbery is also entirely nonsense because that's an acquired taste but it's the one I wish to push on other people)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Much that I like to hear confirmation that I'm right and they're doing it all wrong. Could it just be down to a matter of personal preference rather than a black or white answer.

I know what I like but it doesn't mean that everyone else should like the same.


----------



## robashton

Cop out tbh, this is a war, know what side you're on (more importantly it's about trying to encourage the shops to come to modern times)

The "it's all subjective" argument reminds me a lot of the "it depends" from the IT crowd, nothing but fence sitters, the lot of ya


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> To be honest it doesn't feel slummy at all, these results are so promising.


You'll be drinking coffee from a super jolly next


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> You'll be drinking coffee from a super jolly next


Its true, I'll be on the fence with everybody else in no time too


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where is this fence ?


----------



## robashton

Somewhere around the Watford gap


----------



## coffeechap

robashton said:


> Cop out tbh, this is a war, know what side you're on (more importantly it's about trying to encourage the shops to come to modern times)
> 
> The "it's all subjective" argument reminds me a lot of the "it depends" from the IT crowd, nothing but fence sitters, the lot of ya


do you like coming across as arrogant? How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

However obsessed I've got with coffee I've never thought of it as war.


----------



## robashton

coffeechap said:


> How do you like your eggs cooked?


Properly.

any others?


----------



## coffeechap

such a cop out i thought you were not a fence sitter


----------



## robashton

coffeechap said:


> such a cop out i thought you were not a fence sitter


Sorry, how about "it depends"


----------



## coffeechap

do variables bother you


----------



## robashton

With eggs? I would say they don't bother me but I do use a timer based on size and room temperature.. (And have goals in mind that are objective and a preference that is subjective..)


----------



## coffeechap

i do find it amazing that you refuse to accept that people like different things, perhaps we should all revert to a singular approach to everything


----------



## coffeechap

robashton said:


> With eggs? I would say they don't bother me but I do use a timer based on size and room temperature..


wow you time scrambled eggs


----------



## robashton

I do find it amazing how much you are able to read my thoughts from a few words on the Internet


----------



## coffeechap

but what is your preference though, is it hard boiled or soft or somewhere in the middle?


----------



## coffeechap

robashton said:


> I do find it amazing how much you are able to read my thoughts from a few words on the Internet


ha ha not really just a few words though is it?


----------



## coffeechap

your blog kinda says it all


----------



## robashton

Meh

Ban restaurant critics.


----------



## robashton

PS if you want to get a rise out of me and wind me up for some sort of reaction, try again in the morning when it is actually possible.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> You'll be drinking coffee from a super jolly next


Oi!

Ummmm......just cause you've got short legs now!

I make sh** coffee anyway. I measure it with my retractormeter and check the OHH ARR levels.

Tastes alright though don't it buttercup, yarp.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Oi!
> 
> Ummmm......just cause you've got short legs now!
> 
> I make sh** coffee anyway. I measure it with my retractormeter and check the OHH ARR levels.
> 
> Tastes alright though don't it buttercup, yarp.


Didnt the worzels patent that though ?


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Didnt the worzels patent that though ?


Vinyl or it didn't happen


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Line up _ Chaos UK + Wurzels

Load of punks, students, farmers and cider but no coffee. Funny gig, didn't end well hahaha.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sounds Ciderdellic!


----------



## robashton

The scrumpy and western coffee company, almost worth moving down there to open.


----------



## hotmetal

My mate's wife is a Plymouth lass and they tried to book the Wurzels for their wedding. Luckily they were booked that weekend.


----------



## garydyke1

This thread is really weird. What won the war the Lido 2, or Lido 3 ?


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> This thread is really weird. What won the war the Lido 2, or Lido 3 ?


the ek43


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sounds Ciderdellic!


My favourite t-shirt seen at a beer festival was "Cyderman", a cyber man off of Dr Who but with a buxom wench in one hand and a pint of cider in t'other.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I prefer the Lido 2 as it had a nicer cushion head bit and held more air so was more buoyant and comfy in the pool. They just got to funky with the Lido 3 and it was fashion over function.


----------



## robashton

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I prefer the Lido 2 as it had a nicer cushion head bit and held more air so was more buoyant and comfy in the pool. They just got to funky with the Lido 3 and it was fashion over function.


Built in cup holders?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah but no heat protection so the keep cups were ok but anything else it started to melt.


----------



## robashton

I'm waiting for the lido4 then - hoping it comes with perger's face on it


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Which way up will you lay on it?


----------



## robashton

It depends


----------



## hotmetal

Not what I was looking for/referring to but could be one for Sk8?










I just like the badger, I have some nice beer bottles with their stripy little heads on.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Would if I drank alcohol anymore. Those days are behind me though but cider should be rough and only drunk from one of these









where as any old bag will do for glue while you stumble about and dribble making incoherent noises.


----------



## robashton

So back to the original topic at hand..

It's not quite an Ek43 is it, this Lido3 lark?

The brews I've been making have all had an edge of bitterness to them that I've not tasted in my own coffee for a while, I guess I'm over-extracting (by some definition of the word) - but it's hard to tell without a refractometer where I actually am. (I'd guess that 7-ish is a fine-ish grind and a 5 minute soak at around 94-96C is hardly going to be massively under-extracting.

The house I'm in right now has water that tastes fairly hard, and the bloom that comes up when I add the water is pretty foamy in the way that it is when I use magic water at home - they do have a filtration system in place so I guess it's not as hard as it could be but I suspect this has a lot to do with the different flavour too. (Compared to my water at home which has nothing in it)

I've dropped dose quite a bit because I generally have an easier time tasting nuances when there is a lower TDS - at 12.5g of coffee into 250g of water the resulting brew is far heavier than anything I'd have made at home with those ratios.(Did I mention I really miss that refractometer?).

I guess my options are to

- Drop back on time

- Drop back on grind

- Up dose to compensate for the above (once we're not hitting bitterness).

Or

- Sod it, 30 minute soak, extract all the things.

This is way better than any grinding options I'd have previously had when in this neck of the woods (near Geneva) but perhaps I should have played more with recipes before I left..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The last option


----------



## robashton

Honestly think I might, it'd be good to find a recipe that tastes good for

Just did a couple of 15g/230g (which is more traditional shop style) over 2 minutes and they turned out alright with zero bitterness, but very meh on the sweetness front (obviously) - at least they weren't hideously sour or drying or anything I'd ordinarily spit out, I guess roughing it means learning to enjoy new things. Begining to think I shoulda brought that v60 and pouring kettle..

[edit]

I just took a look at the depth of the bloom, with 80g of water into 15g of coffee the bloom was about half of the total mass of the aeropress - this water is really different to what I'm used to.


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> It's not quite an Ek43 is it, this Lido3 lark?


No. It's not supposed to be.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> No. It's not supposed to be.


And nor was that throwaway remark meant to be worth responding to..


----------



## MWJB

If it's worth committing to type, it's worth responding to.


----------



## robashton

Well stating the bloody obvious again, I wasn't expecting the Lido3 to be an EK43 (oddly enough!)









But it does mean I have to re-learn how to make a cup of bog-standard coffee.

--

I think for the "fast" brew that I want, I should probably find out where that biting point is for each coffee where it starts getting bitter and just pull back from that. Should be able to manage this through the use of time as a variable to an extent - a lot happens over those first five minutes.

Amazing that shop recipes are


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Well stating the bloody obvious again, I wasn't expecting the Lido3 to be an EK43 (oddly enough!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does mean I have to re-learn how to make a cup of bog-standard coffee.
> 
> --
> 
> I think for the "fast" brew that I want, I should probably find out where that biting point is for each coffee where it starts getting bitter and just pull back from that. Should be able to manage this through the use of time as a variable to an extent - a lot happens over those first five minutes.
> 
> Amazing that shop recipes are
> 
> Any stirring in your recipe?
> 
> Tim Wendelboe's guide:
> 
> You'll find the aeropress-video here: https://timwendelboe.no/2010/10/aeropress-video/
> 
> It's not 100 % updated, so here's some tips for you:
> 
> - 14 grams of coffee
> 
> - 200 grams of water
> 
> -  Stir 3 times
> 
> - Let it brew for 1 minute (start the timer when you start to pour the water)
> 
> - Stir 3 times again (important!)
> 
> - And press.
> 
> The grind is finer than regular filter, courser than the mocca pot.


----------



## robashton

The post-steep pre-plunge stir would mean you're not pushing so much of the water through a single formed puck - on the EK I *want* the coffee to have settled so I don't do one of them (it results in a really clean cup) - I might actually want one for this though.

Current recipe (thereabouts).

- 14g of coffee, add 50g of water and stir for saturation, 30s bloom

- top up to 250g of total water, add lid and then flip onto the cup

- leave for X minutes, plunge slowly over 30s

If X is > 2.5 then I'm approaching bitterness, if X

---

Perhaps I should deviate massively from my Glasgow+EK recipe and go for a plain old classic 2 minute more-like-wendelboe brew for my Lido3+French conditions


----------



## coffeechap

robashton said:


> I guess roughing it means learning to enjoy new things.


So Mr steadfast is now captain compromise!


----------



## robashton

[edit] Oh, there is an ignore button - bye.


----------



## coffeechap

Must be morning

You write what you write which is either everyone is doing it it wrong, or expletives and insults, or you get past midday, take your sedatives and calm down


----------



## robashton

Having kept the same grind setting throughout these so far I attempted something closer to Wendelboe's recipe and it yields in a much easier brew. Suspect a tad under-extracted (even by these relaxed standards) but I think I'll keep the recipe and adjust grind down unless I see silt. (Currently on 7 but reckon my original choice of 6 was closer for the HB stuff)

I'll be interested when I get back home in a few weeks to do it again with my home water and see how much of this is grinder and how much of it is water. I need to take a picture of this bloom (even with three week old coffee) - I'd love to do an analysis of this water to find out what's in it other than "everything"


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the Lido on 5 notches for Aeropress. 14g=>250g, left for 30 mins. Super sweet and boozy.

Birmingham tap water (nicked from the welsh), temp 10 seconds off the boil. All other parameters lost.


----------



## robashton

I think I'm going to do one of those in a little bit and see what happens - I'm interested to see what this water tastes like with one of those long immersions if nothing else


----------



## robashton

Well I've got a long soak on while I enjoy a short soak (15g to 230g, 2:30 total time at 6) - this coffee is a bit older than the others and seems to work better at this more traditional set-up, I miss sweetness but at least it's not drying or bitter or anything that would make me pull my face too much. Think I'm going to go back to the realm of "slight bitterness" though (5min) as while there was a slightly bitter edge there was a lot more flavour dancing around.

Got a fresher one on for the long-soak, suspect that'll be more my kinda thing.

This is all a far cry from my coarse espresso 5 min 12/250 ratio at home.









---

Wish I'd bought a refrac with me..


----------



## robashton

I was about to write that I'm fighting this water a bit I think, it's very aggressive with the extraction and reminds me of that time I used Evian at home for comparison purposes.

Then I remembered that I'm only 15 minutes drive from Evian and using local water. Ho hum.


----------



## robashton

Just did a side by side with the 30min vs a 5 min - no competition - the slight bitterness that creeps in at 5 min is almost totally gone by 30 min and replaced with sweeter more complex flavours.

Thankfully it seems as though this week I'm only sharing with one other person so we can just split a single aeropress each time I make one.

[edit]

The flavours I'm getting at that 30min are quite similar (if a bit stronger) than what I usually shoot for with my 5 min espresso grind EK recipe, gotta refrac when I get back and muck about a bit.


----------



## robashton

Right, so blind tasting from the completely unitiated step-mother in the kitchen over a range of recipes with the same coffee with the Lido3 locked into '6'

I always wonder how much of the coffee I enjoy at high EY is because I've been pushing EY and learning what coffee tastes like in the high numbers and whether the looks of scorn I get from a lot of baristas when mentioning crazy brew ratios or times are justified because the "common masses" wouldn't like it are valid, so what the step-mum said

1:30 recipe, standard shop recipe from a local roaster/shop: "Strong but tastes dirty, this isn't as nice as some stuff you've already made me this week"

2:00 wendelboe: "that's much nicer, I can taste some chocolate in there"

5:00: "Hmm, this is bitter - what have you done with the chocolate, are you sure its the right coffee?"

30:00: "Oh, I've never had anything like this - it's so rich and fulfilling"

So um there you go. I should have just brought a large Sowden with me.

She really, really likes last week's IMM - so do I. I'd go as far to say as I prefer that 30:00 to the results I've gotten at home with a similar recipe on the EK43 - that might just be water though. This grinder is pretty great - I can't wait to go camping next year with it haha.


----------



## jlarkin

Had a real nice aeropress in coffee collective. 16g dose, bloom 15 seconds with 45ml water, then top up to about 200. No stir or anything just letting it drip and then press after 1 minute total for 22 seconds. It's a bright Kenyan so probably well suited, very light nice and bright. Some Marco grinder for aeropress, not sure what it is


----------



## robashton

jlarkin said:


> Had a real nice aeropress in coffee collective. 16g dose, bloom 15 seconds with 45ml water, then top up to about 200. No stir or anything just letting it drip and then press after 1 minute total for 22 seconds. It's a bright Kenyan so probably well suited, very light nice and bright. Some Marco grinder for aeropress, not sure what it is


Yeah - I am wondering that perhaps there is fun acidity down there (that's unlikely to be that high an EY) and that it's fun to push it up and make something sweeter.

I know that that style of brew tends to wreck havoc with my stomach and that my taste has drifted from it - did you ask what they're shooting for in terms of EY? They're bright folk at CC and no doubt know! (Also which one did you go to? The small one on jagersbririeojegwgago, the roastery, the one in the market or..?)

Oh just saw the tasting thread, you went to the little one - I like that one, it's cute and simple


----------



## robashton

Okay - the dreaded *thing* has happened and my plastic recepticle that takes the ground coffee is stuck and I can't get it off.

Suggestions? I've stuck it in the fridge because the metal will probably contract but who even knows what type of plastic it is and whether that'll expand or contract likewise.


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Yeah - I am wondering that perhaps there is fun acidity down there (that's unlikely to be that high an EY) and that it's fun to push it up and make something sweeter.
> 
> I know that that style of brew tends to wreck havoc with my stomach and that my taste has drifted from it - did you ask what they're shooting for in terms of EY? They're bright folk at CC and no doubt know! (Also which one did you go to? The small one on jagersbririeojegwgago, the roastery, the one in the market or..?)
> 
> Oh just saw the tasting thread, you went to the little one - I like that one, it's cute and simple


Yep, the little one - they had a refrac on the side there, if I remember correctly, but I didn't ask what they were shooting for.


----------



## robashton

robashton said:


> Okay - the dreaded *thing* has happened and my plastic recepticle that takes the ground coffee is stuck and I can't get it off.
> 
> Suggestions? I've stuck it in the fridge because the metal will probably contract but who even knows what type of plastic it is and whether that'll expand or contract likewise.


Okay the answer to this is, sod the fridge - get it in the freezer for 15 minutes - popped undone straight away. So I guess everything contracts or expands in the right direction or at the right ratio for this to work.relief.

Of course now I need to stick it in the sun and let it dry out because condensation will do nothing for my coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Been there already LOL.


----------



## Fevmeister

I'm torn between the lido 2 and 3

I understand the 3 is easier to grind (handle turning efficiency for want of a better expression), less static in grinds chamber, lighter and folding handle means easier to travel with and the burrs are different/supposedly better.

My question then is what makes the 2 better for home use, as stated on their website?


----------



## DoubleShot

@The Systemic Kid

Has owned both so I'm sure is just the man to answer that question.


----------



## Wuyang

Fevmeister said:


> I'm torn between the lido 2 and 3
> 
> I understand the 3 is easier to grind (handle turning efficiency for want of a better expression), less static in grinds chamber, lighter and folding handle means easier to travel with and the burrs are different/supposedly better.
> 
> My question then is what makes the 2 better for home use, as stated on their website?


Never handled the lido 2, but did considered it as my lido 3 is at home 95% of the year.

I think lido3 is robust enough for my needs, comes with the carry bag which is a nice touch, although they could have been a bit more generous with the material, mines nearly at bursting point when zipping it up.

The folding handle has folded in on me a handful of times when grinding, probably down to my technique, but never the less it's folded in.

The bean holder top pops off every now and again when grinding....no big deal (same on both I think)

My main annoyance is that the grind setting can be a pain to un-loosen sometimes (same on both), and I don't over tighten it.

The lido three is lighter, but saying this all parts seem to be quality made.

Isn't the grinds holder on the lido two glass? I would sooner take my chances with the plastic lido3 one just in case I dropped it, although I would assume it's replaceable.

Can't think of any reason to buy the two unless you want those burrs or prefer it's look and isn't the lido2 now supplied with the same burrs.... In UK anyway?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DoubleShot said:


> @The Systemic Kid
> 
> Has owned both so I'm sure is just the man to answer that question.


Haven't owned a Lido 3 but have a Lido 2. Also have a Felgrind and had a Hausgrind. Lido 3 has a folding crank for ease of packing which is, I guess, not going to be as substantial as the 2's rigid one.

Personally, I don't rate the Lido's crank knob - common to all Lidos - it's nowhere near as ergonomically comfortable to use as the Felgrind's. It does the job but isn't that great to grip. Felgrind uses same rounded knob as found on Hausgrind. Also incorporates bearings within the knob housing unlike the Lidos. So, I actually prefer the Felgrind in use. As for differences in grind consistency - I can't find any that make any significant difference when grinding for Chemex.


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> Haven't owned a Lido 3 but have a Lido 2. Also have a Felgrind and had a Hausgrind. Lido 3 has a folding crank for ease of packing which is, I guess, not going to be as substantial as the 2's rigid one.
> 
> Personally, I don't rate the Lido's crank knob - common to all Lidos - it's nowhere near as ergonomically comfortable to use as the Felgrind's. It does the job but isn't that great to grip. Felgrind uses same rounded knob as found on Hausgrind. Also incorporates bearings within the knob housing unlike the Lidos. So, I actually prefer the Felgrind in use. As for differences in grind consistency - I can't find any that make any significant difference when grinding for Chemex.


Thanks but didnt mention the knock grinders, the only grinders in contention for me are lido 2 and 3.

I'm leaning towards the 3

It appears to be solid enough for home use and also some travel use, probably 95% home use for me.


----------



## DoubleShot

@foundrycoffeeroasters

Pretty sure Lee currently uses a Lido 3 at home and is very happy with it.


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> Thanks but didnt mention the knock grinders, the only grinders in contention for me are lido 2 and 3.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 3
> 
> It appears to be solid enough for home use and also some travel use, probably 95% home use for me.


MBK are at the Glasgow Coffee Festival in a couple of weeks and will probably grinders for sale (if it's the service issue putting you off - could grab one for you maybe)


----------



## tambu

I bought a lido 2 about a month ago and it has been very good. Lido 2 & 3 from coffeehit have the same burrs. I really couldn't see much in it - there are minor differences, but if you only use it at home I can't imagine they'll be tangible. In the end, I went for the 2 as it had been around a bit longer, I found the tank-like construction appealing, there were more reviews and information - including various maintenance videos on YouTube made by OE - and my wife preferred the aesthetics (and given that it's absolutely massive by hand grinder standards that was more important than I realised at the time).

I only use it for chemex and v60. I've occasionally had a few more fines in the grind than I expected, but on the whole it's been very very good - not many boulders to sieve at all, and I grind through 30g of beans very easily.


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> MBK are at the Glasgow Coffee Festival in a couple of weeks and will probably grinders for sale (if it's the service issue putting you off - could grab one for you maybe)


Great offer, thanks Will but i really dont like the design

I think the lido looks infinitely better!


----------



## Fevmeister

tambu said:


> I bought a lido 2 about a month ago and it has been very good. Lido 2 & 3 from coffeehit have the same burrs. I really couldn't see much in it - there are minor differences, but if you only use it at home I can't imagine they'll be tangible. In the end, I went for the 2 as it had been around a bit longer, I found the tank-like construction appealing, there were more reviews and information - including various maintenance videos on YouTube made by OE - and my wife preferred the aesthetics (and given that it's absolutely massive by hand grinder standards that was more important than I realised at the time).
> 
> I only use it for chemex and v60. I've occasionally had a few more fines in the grind than I expected, but on the whole it's been very very good - not many boulders to sieve at all, and I grind through 30g of beans very easily.


Are you sure about that? why would they be the only retailer to sell the lido 2 and 3 with the same burrs?

All the marketing material of the three talks about improved burr design and manufacturing


----------



## Syenitic

Fevmeister said:


> Are you sure about that? why would they be the only retailer to sell the lido 2 and 3 with the same burrs?
> 
> All the marketing material of the three talks about improved burr design and manufacturing


From the horses mouth : http://www.oehandgrinders.com/LIDO-Grinder-Chooser_ep_47-1.html. : "all have the same precision burr set".

I think I remember reading somewhere that possibly the E had an additional bearing to aid stability for espresso grinding?

Lido's 2, 3 and E


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Are you sure about that? why would they be the only retailer to sell the lido 2 and 3 with the same burrs?
> 
> All the marketing material of the three talks about improved burr design and manufacturing


I'm pretty sure that OrphanEspresso confirmed this. The Lido 2 and 3 now have the same burrs when shipped from them, I think the suggestion somewhere is you may have a Lido 2 that has the older burr, if you find somebody selling it that has had stock for a while but otherwise it's likely to have the same burrs now.


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> I'm pretty sure that OrphanEspresso confirmed this. The Lido 2 and 3 now have the same burrs when shipped from them, I think the suggestion somewhere is you may have a Lido 2 that has the older burr, if you find somebody selling it that has had stock for a while but otherwise it's likely to have the same burrs now.


Ahh, well I'm assuming both have the new updated and improved burrs then

IIRC they are the baratza preciso burrs


----------



## fluffles

They decided to update the Lido2 to the same burr set as they felt it was superior. There was a small window where if you wanted to the old burr set then you could still get it, but I would think by now that window has closed. Best to check with coffeehit before ordering.


----------



## Fevmeister

fluffles said:


> They decided to update the Lido2 to the same burr set as they felt it was superior. There was a small window where if you wanted to the old burr set then you could still get it, but I would think by now that window has closed. Best to check with coffeehit before ordering.


why would i want inferior burrs!


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> why would i want inferior burrs!


I've got the older burrs, they still work fine. The newer ones should give tighter control over very fine grinds. Inferior/superior probably isn't as apt as is application, or flexibility.


----------



## fluffles

Fevmeister said:


> why would i want inferior burrs!


I'm saying check to see you're going to get whichever ones you want. I think the old burrs were meant to be faster?


----------



## johnealey

Coffeehit stock all has the same burrs for Lido 2 and 3. If you wanted the older style more agressive burr previously shipped with the Lido 2 you would've needed to contact OE direct post August.

Difference between the 2 and 3 in the Uk from Coffeehit stock now boils down to this:

Lido 3 plastic ground collecting cup vs Lido 2 Glass

Lido 3 comes with Neoprene bag £12 extra on the Lido 2

Lido 3 1050g vs Lido 1600g

Lido 3 folding handle, lido 2 handle non folding, may present an issue for storage or if taking out and about

Lido 3 £150 / Lido 2 £140

Hope of help and I find my Lido 3 easy to use and a massive step up from the porlex tall used on brew duty, but to be fair to the porlex they are very different beasts. ( and yes when you lock the rings for the first time, you will swear, everyone does but then they do come loose eventually...)

John


----------



## Fevmeister

johnealey said:


> Coffeehit stock all has the same burrs for Lido 2 and 3. If you wanted the older style more agressive burr previously shipped with the Lido 2 you would've needed to contact OE direct post August.
> 
> Difference between the 2 and 3 in the Uk from Coffeehit stock now boils down to this:
> 
> Lido 3 plastic ground collecting cup vs Lido 2 Glass
> 
> Lido 3 comes with Neoprene bag £12 extra on the Lido 2
> 
> Lido 3 1050g vs Lido 1600g
> 
> Lido 3 folding handle, lido 2 handle non folding, may present an issue for storage or if taking out and about
> 
> Lido 3 £150 / Lido 2 £140
> 
> Hope of help and I find my Lido 3 easy to use and a massive step up from the porlex tall used on brew duty, but to be fair to the porlex they are very different beasts. ( and yes when you lock the rings for the first time, you will swear, everyone does but then they do come loose eventually...)
> 
> John


spot on! Thanks for the help john

i think I've decided on the 3 anyway

looks great in all black


----------



## robashton

Locked my rings a couple of days ago (ooh err missus)

30 minutes in the freezer fixed that too (just like with the coffee container) - so that's a relief.


----------



## robashton

So um wow, that lido3 eh?

im travelling with the v60 and brought the refrac with me to get a grip on things a bit, blown away by how good these extractions are tasting at 20-21%

i don't even miss the EK that much, sacrilege I know!


----------



## Fevmeister

I'm loving my lido 3

so so impressed with it


----------



## aaroncornish

How are people getting on with the Lido 3's now?

I am going to throw a spanner in the works... I hate mine!

The locking ring is a pain in the ass and the grind quality doesn't seem to be that good.

Had a player with a Feldgrind the other day and I much prefer that.


----------



## MWJB

aaroncornish said:


> The locking ring is a pain in the ass and the grind quality doesn't seem to be that good.


The Feldgrind adjustment is easier & maybe more intuative, but I don't reset my Lidos if I can help it.

How though, did you determine a certain quality of grind? This would seem quite a task.


----------



## aaroncornish

MWJB said:


> How though, did you determine a certain quality of grind? This would seem quite a task.


I should have qualified that statement









I spent a few hours with Grindsmiths a few weeks back.

We had two V60's on the go - we were grinding for one on a Feldgrind and one on my Lido.

The rest of the preparation was identical (well as much as it can be) - same recipe, same water temp, same technique etc.

The Lido coffee lacked any real stand out flavours or clarity and just didn't really taste nice. The feldgrind was miles ahead. We tried several different coffees and observed that all cups ground in the feldgrind tasted better.

I suspec the Lido needs aligning so I am going to try that this weekend, and do some before and after measurements with the VST. I didn't have it at the time of the head to head test.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB

aaroncornish said:


> I should have qualified that statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a few hours with Grindsmiths a few weeks back.
> 
> We had two V60's on the go - we were grinding for one on a Feldgrind and one on my Lido.
> 
> The rest of the preparation was identical (well as much as it can be) - same recipe, same water temp, same technique etc.
> 
> The Lido coffee lacked any real stand out flavours or clarity and just didn't really taste nice. The feldgrind was miles ahead. We tried several different coffees and observed that all cups ground in the feldgrind tasted better.
> 
> I suspec the Lido needs aligning so I am going to try that this weekend, and do some before and after measurements with the VST. I didn't have it at the time of the head to head test.
> 
> Thanks


I have done a similar test, over 70 brews total, only counting the 60 dialled in ones, 10 per grinder & I couldn't determine a preference. Took me 2 months. I'd want to see a lot more details before any conclusions could be drawn (& posted). I'll wager, you will see a difference in some aspect that will explain a preference.


----------



## aaroncornish

MWJB said:


> I have done a similar test, over 70 brews total, only counting the 60 dialled in ones, 10 per grinder & I couldn't determine a preference. Took me 2 months. I'd want to see a lot more details before any conclusions could be drawn (& posted). I'll wager, you will see a difference in some aspect that will explain a preference.


Fair cop









I would go as far as saying that I have not really had very much in the way of good coffee from this grinder.

I have purchased a kilo of Rocko Mountain from @foundrycoffeeroasters with a view to spending this weekend experimenting.

I am going to strip down and rebuild the grinder as per the OE video guide. When I first got it the bottom screw came out and the the shaft came loose. I can imagine that this might have affected the alignment, so I want to rule that out.


----------



## Wuyang

Sold my lido 3 a while ago......After a while I decided to buy a rhino grinder.....which in all fairness produced a decent clever dripper and French press. Anyway I decided to upgrade and bought the lido 2 over the feldgrind.

So just wondering what are your preferred settings for. ..... Aeropress.......clever dripper.....and French press on the lido with the Swiss burrs.


----------



## Dallah

aaroncornish said:


> Fair cop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go as far as saying that I have not really had very much in the way of good coffee from this grinder.
> 
> I have purchased a kilo of Rocko Mountain from @foundrycoffeeroasters with a view to spending this weekend experimenting.
> 
> I am going to strip down and rebuild the grinder as per the OE video guide. When I first got it the bottom screw came out and the the shaft came loose. I can imagine that this might have affected the alignment, so I want to rule that out.


I completely disassemble mine once a month to clean it completely. The fines get everywhere and make it look unclean. If you find any of your screws need replacing, drop an email to OE and they will email you a complete set of replacement screws at no cost. Classy operation. Even if Doug looks like he escaped from a ZZ Top tribute band.


----------



## jlarkin

Dallah said:


> If you find any of your screws need replacing, drop an email to OE and they will email you a complete set of replacement screws at no cost..


That's clever, I know you can attach many things to an email but still. . .


----------



## Dallah

jlarkin said:


> That's clever, I know you can attach many things to an email but still. . .


Haha. Gotta love autocorrect.


----------



## sebgates

This is no joke. I work in a coffee shop and I grind coffee beans everyday. I started getting sore throats and went to my doctor. He told me to ware a dust mask like this: Dust Mask - Has anyone else has this issue with ground coffee dust inhalation?


----------



## Planter

sebgates said:


> This is no joke. I work in a coffee shop and I grind coffee beans everyday. I started getting sore throats and went to my doctor. He told me to ware a dust mask like this: Dust Mask - Has anyone else has this issue with ground coffee dust inhalation?


Great first post. Why not introduce yourself before linking to an item. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Planter said:


> Great first post. Why not introduce yourself before linking to an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Dude... It's Sebgates... How do you not know Sebgates ffs...


----------



## Planter

Cooffe said:


> Dude... It's Sebgates... How do you not know Sebgates ffs...


True. Stupid me. Everyone knows him. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

Planter said:


> True. Stupid me. Everyone knows him.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


He that bloke who works in a coffeeshop that grinds everythin on a lido isn't he?


----------



## Cooffe

Planter said:


> True. Stupid me. Everyone knows him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Easy mistake.



sebgates said:


> This is no joke. I work in a coffee shop and I grind coffee beans everyday. I started getting sore throats and went to my doctor. He told me to ware a dust mask like this: Dust Mask - Has anyone else has this issue with ground coffee dust inhalation?


 Cheers for the heads up mate - luckily I actually grind my coffee with a snorkel on, so this shouldn't be an issue. Sometimes I'm in full diving apparatus if I've gone for a particularly lengthy bath beforehand.


----------



## Cooffe

ashcroc said:


> He that bloke who works in a coffeeshop that grinds everythin on a lido isn't he?


 Yeah that's him! Knew he was known around here...


----------

